
Initial Free Offerings as an Alternative to ICOs - sullof
https://medium.com/0xnil/initial-free-offerings-as-an-alternative-to-icos-cfb318505566
======
nivertech
Airdrops and token giveaways of unregistered security tokens is still a
securities fraud.

You need either to register your token with the SEC, or find an exemption from
registration or prove that your token is not a security.

If you can prove that your token is not a security, then you can sell it as
well (providing you are doing proper KYC/AML and not an MSB or money
transmitter.)

IANAL

------
Serhiom
Current ICO List [https://icomarks.com/icos](https://icomarks.com/icos)

------
elsen
I like the idea,

I'm miss one thing: the minute someone says "I'd buy 100NIL for X ETH", the
IFO becomes an ICO no? We just added an extra-step.

